# Bucks Offseason Thread



## DHarris34Phan

*I'm going to name a potential available player, and you can discuss whether the Bucks should pursue him. Feel free to name your own!!*!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Possible Free Agents*​





*Tyson Chandler, C 7-1 22 Years old*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I personally would love to see Tyson get signed by the Bucks. He is only 22 years old, and is just beginning to develop into the player that he was supposed to be. His offensive game is a concern, but I think that with Redd and Mason scoring the majority of the points, his defensive prowless outweighs all of that. If we sign can land him, and make him a starter, he would shine for us and probably average around 12 points and 12 rebounds a game, which would be Gadzuric and Pachulia combined (nothing against either player, I just think they are suited for bench as 10-15 minute role players) :yes: *


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

What about his Maturity!? I dont care about all the other skill stuff he is not a smart player and a mature player. He gets way too emotional and is a West Coast guy...

Many of you who are crazy over Chandler and Stromile Swift...come on! They are both glorified Marcus Haislip's! Long athletic but....dumb. We need to use that free agency on smart basketball IQ guys not babies..

Chandler just flipped off a referree he and Swift should have gone to college. The Pro's is not where you baby-sit. The NBA had better wake up and realize that....

No leave Chandler and Curry alone. Stick with Gadzuric and Pachulia to raise and get Illgauskaus or some others...like Shareef Abdur Rahim....Larry Hughes and Antonio Daniels...character guys who can play now...


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Good points when it comes to Chandler...his maturtiy is still in question, and he really hasn't proved himself on a consistent basis. But I still think that we need a player like him that can man the rebounding, and do all the things defensivley that Pachulia and even Smith can't provide. There are other options on the market this offseason. I don't think that the Bulls are going to let him go though anyway...very good argument.

Another player the Bucks could get to fill the big man void:*









*Sean May, 6-10, University of North Carolina*​
*With around the 8-10 pick in the draft, I think that May will be available (yes, I think he's declaring after this season). His draft stock is rising, and he has showing for coming up big against quality opponents (ie. Duke). Could be a good player.

Thoughts?*


----------



## Mavs Dude

I like Sean May especially because he plays for the Tar Heels but I just don't see us needing someone like him. I think the best player that fits our style would be Stromile Swift.


----------



## Mavs Dude

I just looked and saw what you said and I disagree. There is no way I would waste an 8 to 10 pick for Sean May. I like him and all but IMO he is a late 1st or early 2nd kind of guy. I'd rather go after Felton, Villanueva, or Warrick where we are picking than using it on Sean.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Mavs Dude said:


> I just looked and saw what you said and I disagree. There is no way I would waste an 8 to 10 pick for Sean May. I like him and all but IMO he is a late 1st or early 2nd kind of guy. I'd rather go after Felton, Villanueva, or Warrick where we are picking than using it on Sean.


*I think that if Sean May declared this season, he would be a lottery pick. He has shown to be an absolute beast on the boards, and he can score. Big men are hard to come by, and getting one that has proven SOMETHING, would make him a good pick for a lottery team. I don't agree with the Felton choice, because, like I've said before, even if TJ doesn't come back, Mo is capable of being the PG, and getting someone like Travis Diener in the 2nd Round would be a great move for both parties. Villanueva would be a great pick in our position, I think he has a chance to be very good. I like Hakim Warrick as a college player, but I don't think Warrick is going to be that good of a pro, too much of a tweener, much like Ryan Gomes (Providence).*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

Mavs Dude said:


> I just looked and saw what you said and I disagree. There is no way I would waste an 8 to 10 pick for Sean May. I like him and all but IMO he is a late 1st or early 2nd kind of guy. I'd rather go after Felton, Villanueva, or Warrick where we are picking than using it on Sean.



Then you are a foolish with all due respect! Foolish! Sean May is gonna be a monster in the NBA! A monster! Then you dont know basketball! He has that meaness, that toughness, that nastiness you need that makes him an excellent player when he gets the Pro game down... are you kidding me!!!

The only thing about him is they got two or three of his teamates the Bucks need more then him. To have him ZaZa and Gadzuric is too much. If he was a power forward with some range then it is a no-brainer. But I dont know what you are talking about....he will be a excellent pro!

Mark my words!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*BucksFan2theCore, I totally agree with you when it comes Sean May, but we will move on....Next player that could land in Milwaukee....*​








*Stromile Swift, PF 26 Years Old*​
*Thoughts?*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I think that if Sean May declared this season, he would be a lottery pick. He has shown to be an absolute beast on the boards, and he can score. Big men are hard to come by, and getting one that has proven SOMETHING, would make him a good pick for a lottery team. I don't agree with the Felton choice, because, like I've said before, even if TJ doesn't come back, Mo is capable of being the PG, and getting someone like Travis Diener in the 2nd Round would be a great move for both parties. Villanueva would be a great pick in our position, I think he has a chance to be very good. I like Hakim Warrick as a college player, but I don't think Warrick is going to be that good of a pro, too much of a tweener, much like Ryan Gomes (Providence).*


I agree on Diener only if JJ Redick is not availible. Bucks need shooters. They need someone to stretch the defense and free up Redd. I like the thought some fans had on Antonio Daniels as a back-up and insurance policy at both positions.
A heady, hard-nosed, tough-minded, basketball IQ, veteran who is good friends with Redd...which cant hurt. A chemistry guy...a glue guy who can also tutor, mentor, and lead by example...a Pro's pro I think Daniels has been..
Been through some tough times and has perservered and worked for all he has got...that would be a good addition.
I love Julius Hodge and rashad McCants and what not...but Bucks must get that Williams kid from North Carolina...no doubt about it. If he is on the board you get him and dont look back!!! He is the Amare Stoudemire type, LeBron James type young stud you build with Mason and Ford and Redd....and fill the other needs in free agency...
A great piece who will be cheap...but a guy with Super Duper type cant miss potential...


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

I said it once I say it a thousand times with him and Chandler....too immature. High maintenance. I love the skills, the jumping, blocking, running, but the work habits:
weight training, staying after practice, the rapport with teamates, the locker room jibe...I dont know...
I am tired of skinny, no hard working, please dont hit me type soft skill players. He is another Haisilip. If you are gonna get a free agent get one with no baggage...a safe guy with no frills....like Illgauskaus....or...Abdur Rahim...dont fool around with big Tim Thomas like teases...Chandler and Swift are teasers....

Dwight Howard Emeka Okafor and Chris Bosh work harder then either of them...I dont know DHarris...we need immediate help not 'games.' Great talents....but not mature.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Another Option from the Draft that has been mentioned:* 









*Marvin Williams 6-10, 19 years old*​
*Thoughts?*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

You know what...I think Smith we need to move or keep him if he can play a back-up role. But Gadzuric is good in blocking shots. Dont get me wrong on Chnadler, he can play now... But I will tell you this right now...he strikes me as a injury prone, soft, and too unpredictable West Coast pretty boy....he is too pretty for me.

Bucks need someone roughed...and has some physicality to them and can still get in the transition game. It would be interesting to see what happens with Fizer. I think Tyson and Swift is a Western Conference player...

Now tell me, do you reall see the Bucks posing any serious threat deep in the playoffs with Chandler or Swift at the 4? Come on...i rather have Kenyon Martin...and even he is too...fugazy as Tim Thomas used to say. LOL...

I have to find that restricted and unrestricted free agent list on realgm.com and see who is availible...but we can do better then them both I think.

Man I wish I could post pictures...I will get it someday I guess. Hey, why dont you have a 'club' like all these other clowns? You should round up a Bucks club?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I will make a Bucks club....are u in?....plus, if you know anyone else that is interested in Bucks talk, tell them about this website, we only have a few active posters, just think how fun this would be if we could get a lot of people? Anyways...back to the offseason thread...

And, since don't know how to post pics yet, give me some ideas that you want in this offseason thread, I will post them for you...*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Another Option from the Draft that has been mentioned:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marvin Williams 6-10, 19 years old*​
> *Thoughts?*


 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YES YES YES! NOW WE TALKING BABY! NOW THAT IS THE TICKET RIGHT THERE! MARVIN WILLIAMS!!!!!!!!! NOW THAT IS HOW YOU BUILD A FRANCHISE....GET YOUR ALL STAR (REDD) GET YOU ROLE PLAYERS AND COMPLEMENTARY PLAYERS (MO, DMASE, TJ, SMITH, ZAZA, AND GADZURIC0 and get your "Stud' then others will come here!

Others will come here...now we have to get rid of Kohl and get a new owner who will keep them...but yes indeed. Where u come up with these? I am gonna rate you pretty high you keep thiss up!

great stuff!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Marvin Williams Profile*:
_A forward with NBA potential written all over him ... Many believed he would declare for the NBA directly out of high school, when he was regarded as a likely first round picked ... Elected to come to Carolina instead, but many believe his stay will not be around for long ... The prototypical small forward ... Has big forward height with the quickness and shooting ability of a perimeter player ... Has great length, skills and athleticism ... Scores from everywhere on the floor, and in transition ... Rebounds and blocks shots ... Only needs to continue to develop his current abilities to become a star ... Averaged 28.7 points and 15.5 rebounds, five blocked shots and five assists as a senior at Bremerton High School in Bremerton, Washington ... Had a season-high 45 points, and had two 42-point games ... Posted 20 or more rebounds five different times, with a high of 25 ... Blocked 11 shots twice and had 10 once ... Earned McDonald's and Parade All-America honors ... Also played at the Roundball Classic ... Played soccer for one season, playing goalie and forward ... Born Marvin Gaye Williams._

*2004 Stats*: *22 mins, 11pts 6 rebs/game 83% FT 52% FG....this is on one of the best teams in the NCAAs, and he is only a freshman...he is going to be special...*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

ok there it is


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

NBA Draft Profile: Marvin Williams 
College: North Carolina
Class: Freshman
Height: 6-9
Weight: 230 lbs.

Scouting Report: 
This guy has tremendous potential… a real team player… already presents match up problems at the college level… can step out behind the arc and bury threes while also rebounding with the bigs underneath… not sure what his natural position will be in the NBA… does not have breakdown ability of T-Mac… hopefully something he can develop as he matures

Strengths: Attitude, versatility, rebounding, team player
Weaknesses: Kind of drifts on the floor, could get up the court better

Projected Draft Range: Top five

CHN's Six-Star Ranking System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6 = Superstar/All-NBA Potential

5 = Potential NBA All-Star

4 = Consistent NBA Starter

3 = 6th Man/Fringe Starter

2 = Career Reserve

1 = Fringe NBA Player/12th Man

0 stars = Life in the Minor Leagues

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now this is what I am talking about! He is the only player on this site who had all 6 stars rating!

This is a NBA Superstar! Higher then even Bogut!


----------



## Mavs Dude

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> Then you are a foolish with all due respect! Foolish! Sean May is gonna be a monster in the NBA! A monster! Then you dont know basketball! He has that meaness, that toughness, that nastiness you need that makes him an excellent player when he gets the Pro game down... are you kidding me!!!
> 
> The only thing about him is they got two or three of his teamates the Bucks need more then him. To have him ZaZa and Gadzuric is too much. If he was a power forward with some range then it is a no-brainer. But I dont know what you are talking about....he will be a excellent pro!
> 
> Mark my words!


Hey I know May would be a good player in the NBA but I'm just saying I don't think he would have gotten picked that high. A lot of players have that toughness, toughness, and nastiness but just because you have that doesn't mean you are going to get picked high. Yes, teams appreciate those kinds of players but do you thinkDanny Forston or Eduardo Najera would get picked high because they have those abilities. I know Sean has more talent than them and would be a good player but I think with all the other players in the draft, he would not get picked that high.


----------



## Mavs Dude

I agree with you guys about TC. I think he can become a good D type player like the Wallaces but he chooses not to work hard and stay lazy. He also too injury prone.

I disagree though about Stromile. I think he is a perfect fit here in Milwaukee. 

I don't know about Marvin though. I don't think he is that good of a player yet but give him one more year at NC and then I would be willing to go after him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Joe Smith has been playing really great lately. He has always been a solid 10/10 player, and he has 2 more years on his contract where he is owed 13 million dollars...my question is, should we trade Joe Smith when his contract is expiring, or should we pay him the 7 million dollars he is owed in 2006/2007? It is interesting because he has done everything to earn the contract, and he is a great team player, but with the rebuilding process in full effect, where does this leave Joe?*


----------



## Mavs Dude

I say keep him around unless you find a way to get cap room for him. I mean he can still be a reliable backup PF for our team and then have Zaza as the backup C.


----------



## #1BucksFan

The Bucks draft should be decided on whether Tj is going to play next year. I like Mo Williams, but if Tj isn't coming back, PG should be the main focus. Too bad Golden State, Charlotte, Atlanta, or New Orleans will pick Chris Paul before the Bucks get a shot at him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Since PG is a concern...how about:









Antonio Daniels, Seattle Supersonics....

Daniels will probably be a Free Agent, and could be a very serviceable backup behind Mo Williams is TJ doesn't come back....*​*
*
*Thoughts?*


----------



## Mavs Dude

I don't think he is going to be a FA. I'm pretty sure he becomes one in 06.


----------



## Mavs Dude

Hoopshype has him as having a PO but I doubt he picks it up since he will probably get more playing time and the Sonics are doing so good.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*If he declines the option, would you want to see him as a Buck? Why or why not?*


----------



## Mavs Dude

I wouldn't mind seeing him as a Buck, he would bring D to 2 positions that most of our guys don't do. He could be very helpful but I just don't see him leaving the Sonics.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DHarris34Phan said:


> *BucksFan2theCore, I totally agree with you when it comes Sean May, but we will move on....Next player that could land in Milwaukee....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stromile Swift, PF 26 Years Old*​
> *Thoughts?*


I would love to see Swift as a Buck. I think that with this opportunity, Swift could actually become somewhat worth that #2 draft pick. Having Joe Smith as a teacher could also be great for him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

> I would love to see Swift as a Buck. I think that with this opportunity, Swift could actually become somewhat worth that #2 draft pick. Having Joe Smith as a teacher could also be great for him.


*That means, if we keep Joe Smith, we would have a #1 and #2 overall pick platoon at the PF position.:biggrin: Swift, like Smith, seems like he just needs more time to develop into the player he was drafted to be....I would love to get Swift at a reasonable price (5-6 million a year??) *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*If TJ can't come back, there are 2 point guards that will probably be available when we pick....

Deron Williams, Illinois










Deron Williams Bio/Stats 


Raymond Felton, UNC










Raymond Felton Bio/Stats *​
*I like both...but I think that Williams has a higher upside....thoughts?*


----------



## Mavs Dude

I would want us to get Everybody Loves Raymond. He is basically a TJ Ford but can shoot.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Hap, over on the Blazer board came up with an idea and I just wanted to see what some Bucks fans thought.

NVE for Calvin Booth and 1st round pick this year.

You guys get rid of Booth's horrid contract, and get NVE whose contract is ungarrunted(sp?) so you can cut his 11mill salary, and not ahve to pay him a dime. Freeing up more cap space, and doing nothing really to your depth chart. 

Again, don't flame me for this, I was just wondering what you thought.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Blazer Freak said:


> Hap, over on the Blazer board came up with an idea and I just wanted to see what some Bucks fans thought.
> 
> NVE for Calvin Booth and 1st round pick this year.
> 
> You guys get rid of Booth's horrid contract, and get NVE whose contract is ungarrunted(sp?) so you can cut his 11mill salary, and not ahve to pay him a dime. Freeing up more cap space, and doing nothing really to your depth chart.
> 
> Again, don't flame me for this, I was just wondering what you thought.


*Not a bad idea...but I wouldn't want to do it. I think that Calvin is going to get traded regardless, but I don't think we will trade our 1st rounder. We earned it! :biggrin: Also, NVE really wouldn't fit in well with our team. With Ford back, we have a nice 3 guard combo as it is with Ford, Williams and Redd.

Having that ungauranteed contract would be a nice thing to have, but I think that the #6 pick (or higher) is to valuable to pass up.

If we were guaranteed in FA to get Tyson Chandler or Stromile Swift, then I would also consider the deal. If we couldn't land either of those bigs, I would say nay, as we are probably going big with our pick.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*May, Willams and Felton all to go pro*
_from foxsports.com:_


> Following Rashad McCants' declaration last week that he's leaving North Carolina early to enter the NBA draft, speculation is heating up that freshman Marvin Williams, junior Sean May and Raymond Felton will also leave the NCAA champions for the professional ranks.
> 
> If all three of those underclassmen join McCants and seniors Jawad Williams, Jackie Manuel and Melvin Scott in leaving, the Tar Heels will lose their top seven scorers from this season's team.
> 
> 
> On North Carolina sports talk station 850 The Buzz, Dave Glenn, publisher of the ACC Sports Journal, was quoted as saying it's definite that Williams, Felton and May will all declare for the NBA draft. NBADraft.net, quoting inside sources close to the Carolina program, also reported that Williams and May are indeed leaving Tobacco Road.
> 
> 
> Last week, Felton told reporters that he had already made his decision but wouldn't reveal it. However, several media reports out of North Carolina have said that Felton is as good as gone.
> 
> 
> "It was difficult, but I think it's what's best for me," Felton said last Tuesday after being voted the team's co-MVP with May during a postseason awards ceremony. "It's something I wanted."


*LINK *


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket

*What I'd do in Larry's shoes*

#1 With the 6th pick......Tiago Splitter - giving us insurance if one of the bigs leave. Great upside with ability to play right away. The future at PF. Could be the next Gasol from Europe. Does everything.
With the 36th pick.....Julius Hodge - Great guy to have on the bench. Very versatile, can play pg/sg/sf. 4 year college player that was a force in the ACC all his years including player of the year as a Junior. These 4 year stars from top conferences are always surprise hits in the 2nd round? Not sure when they'll stop being surprises.

#2 Re-sign Redd.......i
#3 Sign Joe Johnson instead of a free agent big guy
#4 100% effort retaining Gadzuric with available room
#5 Try to keep Zaza with what's left

PG Williams/Ford
SG Redd/Mason/Hodge
SF Johnson/Mason
PF Smith/Splitter
C Gadzuric/Pachulia

You don't need a dominant big guy in the post if you put on the floor an extremely athletic PF and C to compliment Redd and Johnson. Two of the best 3 point threats in the NBA will keep the defenses stretched on the wings the whole game. Williams/Ford should be able to penetrate with ease and we all know Gadz can throw down on dump-offs, Splitter will do the same. What could result is an explosive offensive team that should be solid on defense as well........Gadzuric can definately rebound and block, same with Smith and Splitter sounds like he has a great future. Sign Joe Johnson and the Bucks will be good for years.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

No to neither. You dont get a point guard except in FA. You need a Marko Jaric or a proven point guard with some size...No more midgets! Get someone who can defend Iverson!


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

No No no...Harrisphan...NOT ANOTHER SKINNY HAISLIP!!!!!!!!! NO! WE NEED BULK AND BEEF UP FRONT! TOUGHNESS...NOT THESE SKINNY PLAYERS! WHY DO YOU FANS WANT A SKINNY PLAYER LIKE HIM AND CHANDLER???? THAT BEFUDDLES ME!

NO. Get a Shareef Rahim...or anyone except Swift or Chandler who are immature! You dont need Joe Smith either! You keep Fizer and get a Splitter or Kwame Brown or Vasquez...


----------



## DHarris34Phan

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> No No no...Harrisphan...NOT ANOTHER SKINNY HAISLIP!!!!!!!!! NO! WE NEED BULK AND BEEF UP FRONT! TOUGHNESS...NOT THESE SKINNY PLAYERS! WHY DO YOU FANS WANT A SKINNY PLAYER LIKE HIM AND CHANDLER???? THAT BEFUDDLES ME!
> 
> NO. Get a Shareef Rahim...or anyone except Swift or Chandler who are immature! You dont need Joe Smith either! You keep Fizer and get a Splitter or Kwame Brown or Vasquez...


*I would like to get Shareef, as he wouldn't be THAT much to sign, and he would give us quality minutes....*


----------



## thekid

What's the word on Redd for next year?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Well, we just got extremley lucky and recieved the #1 overall pick in next month's draft. This should really help get us into playoff contention next season....I am so hyped! :banana: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

thekid said:


> What's the word on Redd for next year?


*He has said that he wants to retire as a Buck, and now that we will able to complete this team with the #1 pick, I think that he will most certaintly re-sign with us. I just hope that he doesn't try to break the bank, and lets us sign him @ around 8 million dollars/year (7 years, 56 million-current CBA)*


----------

